# Amazed at how many people want girls!



## MrsClark24

All I have ever wanted is 3 boys. I don't know why, I just always have. I didn't even CONSIDER having a girl.

And of course.... We are having a girl.

I was disappointed at first. I can't lie. My dream of 3 boys is over, I'm not having more than 3!

Then I came on here and saw how many people want girls and really really don't want boys! I never even considered the idea of people not wanting a boy because I wanted them so badly!!

I'm happy now that we are having a girl. But it took a while to get used to. And I won't lie I'm still envious of all you who are having boys, even more so when people say how much they wanted girls, I'm like "oh oh we can swap right?"  

I like how no one on here judges, and we all know that no matter what the sex our babies will be loved!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I don't know about other people but it's definitely not that I didn't want a boy. I already had two and I wanted a baby girl a heck of a lot more this time. But happily I am getting my little girl this time! 

It think it just depends on what you've had before, how many you plan to have and I dunno.. So many other factors. =)


----------



## motherofboys

I never really wanted a girl either, I wanted a boy. then as we had each baby DH and then my eldest started saying they wanted a girl. I guess they put the idea in my head. now I want a girl. I have 3boys and would not change them for the world, but I am running out of options on this to buy toy wise, and have refused just about everything. to have a girl would bring some variety to you buying and the things we watch on tv. an it would mean a shopping spree lol


----------



## motherofboys

I agree with the pp too is not a case of not wanting a boy but more a case of already having boys so wanting a girl.
I have a friend who want bothered either way at the start. had a daughter, then another, then started wanting a boy, got another daughter. in the end she had 4 girls, number 5was a boy so she thought she would try to get him a brother. number 6was a girl. number 7 and 8 were boys! 
I think when it gets to the point of being your last baby that's when most really get desperate. I know if it takes much longer for us we will likely have 2more instead of 1more so although I want a girl I have not reached the desperate stage. also convinced we will have all boys anyway so helps keep me from getting too worried about it.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Definitely not a case of not wanting a boy here wither, I love my little boy and I think if I could choose I'd have 2 boys and a girl. I'd just really love a DD.
Congrats on your DD :)


----------



## Wellington

Ah ha! Me too!
I always just imagined myself with 3 boys.... I'm due my third girl next month! The complete opposite!

I wouldn't change them and am over my initial disappointment. Heck, we even painted a bedroom wall pink today (just the one mind!) :winkwink:


----------



## Cetarari

I wanted a boy, our first, who we lost at 23 weeks, was a girl and I was surprisingly pregnant so soon after losing her (she took 5 years and IVF!) I didn't think I could cope with sprout being a girl, I was wrong. I couldn't love Alice more if I tried and it hasn't taken anything away from Emmy, who will always be my much loved angel baby. When your lo gets here you'll love them just as much, it doesn't make you a bad person to feel the way you do.


----------



## jellybean83

I think because we lost a little daughter (We had to have the tissue from my late tri mc examined and they told us it was a girl)Made me really ache for a girl,I have 2 boys already and wasnt fussed about the gender,But when i fell pregnant again after the mc i really wanted a girl,An lo and behold we were told we are having one.


----------



## Eniala

I want both :) Which is why I have absolutely no preference what I have the first time around. I want to experience having a daughter and a son. There are so many fun things that are special to each gender, I want to be able to experience it all!


----------



## maybebaby3

I have two boys and a girl. My DD is desperate for a sister and I hope this baby is her sister coz this is definitely the last! This little bean was not sent for but was obviously meant to be!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

There definitely always seems to be a sway for people wanting girls on forums like these! 

I've noticed on sites like these most of the people wanting a boy are those who already have one or more girls. Those expecting their first usually want a girl. It's even common for people who already have a girl/girls to be desperate for another one. I don't think I've seen anyone who already has a boy/boys to be desperate for another boy! Girls are definitely way more favoured for some reason. xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tbh, I think it just has alot to do with Girls wanting Girls, for all the obvious reasons, a cute little lady to dress up and play with and when they are older to go shopping with etc! also as children i notice baby dolls are more often girls and i think that stays with us, obviously people prefer boys though aswell, but like pp said - usually after they have had a girl or two first lol. Just to add i am also in the "want a girl camp" for my next and the honest truth is that i just want a change haha, and the clothes OMG the clothes ahah x


----------



## Guppy051708

I think it has a lot to do with a female wanting a girl bc they can have that girl on girl bond. Also, males occur at slightly higher rates than girls, so it makes sense that girls are more often sought out.
Plus sites like these are typically more filled w women then men. id be willingto bet if men were the majority here, there would be more desire for boys than girls.With that said, I agree w ur last comment. I have two boys. I'll be devastated if my last is a boy. I really want that mother daughter relationship. But if I had ALL girls I honestly wouldn't be upset to not have a son. I really hope that doesn't sound harsh. I LOVE my boys to pieces but I'm just being honest :flower:


----------



## lizmageeful

This might sound odd but i think it also has to do with whether a woman had a close relationship with their mom as a child. I never really had that great a relationship with my mom, but I was really close with my dad, and I found myself wanting a son. Im sure if i had had one of those amazing mother daughter relationships, I might have swung the other way. Idk. Maybe?


----------



## motherofboys

there might be something in that, I didn't have a great relationship with my mum, also have no sisters and always got on better with boys. I love having 3boys and would not change the fact I had 3of them. as much as I want a girl a bit of me loves being the only woman in the house and the idea of a girl is a bit scary because I know nothing about girls really. never been very girly, I won't be able to do pretty things with her hair or put together cute girly outfits lol
I agree with guppy too, there is this whole thing about men wanting sons and women wanting daughters. if the site was predominantly male then there would be more sons desired. 
I think it depends on people's experiences as well, if most of the boys and men they have known have been horrible to them then they will want girls more. 
tbh I know just as many people who would love a boy as those who want a girl


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i could see the parental relationship thing as well. Mine is opposite, besides my granddaddy and my husband, men have not been good figures in my life. Not my dad, not my brother. And ive been treated poorly by men in general. I didn't have a very good relationship with my mom as a teen or younger, but once i moved out and had a family of my own she is like my best friend now. Also i have 3 sisters, so i think that makes me want a girl too. My brother wasn't around much so i could see why i would want a daughter over a son. Again, i love my boys to death and back. I would die for them (what mother wouldn't), but i am scared to raise them since i dont know much about em and especially how much men have hurt me in the past, but maybe this is a chance for healing and trusting males.


----------



## motherofboys

yeah I have not had many good men in my life. growing up the only man who was ever good to me was my grandad and although he was great with us, when my mum was growing up he used to beat my nan. so I always had that in the back of my mind that they one man I trusted with myself had made some huge mistake in his life. 
I had my brothers and we were really close but they were younger than me. 
and like I say in my previous post I want close to my mum. my mum was never close to her mum either and so I never desired that mother daughter relationship. tbh until I met my husband I never wanted kids at all lol but having got on better with younger boys, and seeing my mum favour my brothers I wanted sons.


----------



## MelliPaige

I want a boy first, I love the idea of my other children having an older brother. (I always wanted one)


----------



## pinklightbulb

I have two boys and would love to experience parenting a girl :flower:


----------



## ChaiTea

I want a boy. So does my husband. So do my parents. They already have granddaughters. The family name needs to be passed on and they only way to do it is through my SON! I am only ever thinking "girl" when I think of my baby. I was experiencing symptoms really early. Super emotional, irritable, and now I'm starting to feel sick in the mornings. I've been told and have read those signs point to girl. I wanted a boy so that my other kids had a big brother to look up to. Girls are too dramatic! I guess I have to assume that maybe she won't be too girly since I was not and neither was my mother... I guess I can look forward to many years from now having her as a best friend like me and my mom are. My mom didn't want a girl and now she has no idea what she would do without me. I still just want a boy. :( Just the first one at least!!!!!


----------



## motherofboys

hun I have 3boys and had different symptoms with all of them do I don't believe in the symptoms pointing to gender theories.


----------



## Guppy051708

motherofboys said:


> hun I have 3boys and had different symptoms with all of them do I don't believe in the symptoms pointing to gender theories.

I agree. I have two boys. My pregnancy symptoms with DS1 is what most would say was for a boy (no MS, no mood swings, etc). However, DS2, yup everyone thought i was having a girl. I had bad MS that lasted until 20 weeks, i was moody, i was breaking out, my hair looked horrid, the whole 9 yards that indicated a girl, and he was clearly a boy. So i wouldn't let that convince you of anything, the only real way to know is an accurate u/s and the sure fire way is giving birth. Symptoms dont indicate much of anything :nope:


----------



## onetwothreebp

i never really imagined myself a mom but if i had to be, i wanted a boy. i grew up with two sisters and it was constantly fighting!! i didn't want that for my kids and i'm super happy i got my son. my husband desperately wants a daughter though so we're in the process of deciding if we're one and done or try again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Eniala said:


> I want both :) Which is why I have absolutely no preference what I have the first time around. I want to experience having a daughter and a son. There are so many fun things that are special to each gender, I want to be able to experience it all!

never crossed my mind with first and i stayed team yellow. but since we cant/wont be having any more id love this one to be a boy. it would just feel perfect. i dont want to feel ill never have a son. if this wasnt our last i wouldnt give the gender another thought


----------

